# MTH Proto-Sound 2.0 verses 3.0 ???



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

I already have three engines that are MTH DCS Proto-Sound 3.0 running on a MTH DCS TIU/AIU remote control system. I need another Diesel engine to run as lash up with a Proto-Sound 3.0 Premiier Chessie GP-30. As my layout has O-31 curves my choices are limited. I have found some Proto-Sound 2.0 engines to run in lash up but is there a problem with mixing Proto-Sound 2.0 with Proto-Sound 3.0 engines like this?

What do you loose when you go with a Proto-Sound 2.0 engine? I understand there is a battery in the Proto-Sound 2.0 engine but I also understand it can be replaced with a capacitor (Who makes that capacitor and what is involved in installing it?).

I found a MTH 20-20078-1 new but it is Proto-Sound 2.0. Any comments?

LDBennett


----------



## enginEErjon (Nov 16, 2013)

I recently found this comparison that highlights the proto 2 versus Proto 3:
http://www.gscaletrainforum.com/index.php?/topic/87-protosound-3-upgrade-kits-targeted-for-2014/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd take the better sound with a grain of salt. While the potential for better sound is there, it has yet to be realized in most models. There really isn't a lot at this point that you give up with PS/2 vs. PS/3.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm still pursuing a Proto-Sound 3.0 engine and am currently trying to figure out how to pre-order the Chessie in the current 2014 Vol 1 catalog which is to be delivered in FEB 2014 (next month?). This engine probably serves me better than other engines I have found (same line but different series…perfect). I found an obscure dealer that does pre-ordering but am reluctant to go to them. So I emailed Legacy Station and hope to hear from them next week.

Anyone got some insight on this process and who is a good dealer to go through via the Internet?

LDBennett


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

*MTH pre-order process through Legacy Station*

Legacy Station (LS)got back to me and handled doing the pre-order for the Chessie SD-9 diesel engine in the 2014 MTH Vol 1 catalog. Here is what they said:

The request for pre-orders was closed by MTH last November but if the requests are low MTH leaves the pre-orders open. Legacy Station had to confirm that my choice was still open and it was. The negative is that if they don't get enough request the item may not ever be released. I can only hope they decide to make it (??). LS wanted 10% down which is understandable but the pricing for me was discounted (substantially!). The "release date" is suppose to be February 2014 but Ned at LS says sometimes they make the schedule and sometimes not (??).

So it is now a waiting game but I'm in no hurry. This is the locomotive I should have (based on era) to go with my GP-30 from the 1950's and 1960's as the SD-9 I will be getting (hopefully!) is from the mid 1950's. They both have the same paint scheme. Both are Proto Sound 3.0 DCS.

Legacy Station is a good source of MTH products and I have used them before for in-stock items with good service. When I emailed them about the pre-order Brian got back to me the very next business day. I like when venders answer their emails…so many don't. I recommend them. 

LDBennett


----------

